# Anthro moth flying into your room like



## cyborgdeer (Apr 30, 2020)

That is all.


----------



## PercyD (Apr 30, 2020)

D: My favorite shirt....


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 30, 2020)

Arthur?

/ᐠ｡ꞈ｡ᐟ\


----------



## Yabloko_BlackByrd (May 1, 2020)

Darn, I liked that shirt.


----------



## Arishipshape (May 2, 2020)

So cyute! And believe me, it takes something of industrial strength cuteness to get one as sophisticated and prideful as I to say “cyute”.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 2, 2020)

Moths actually scare me irl so I'd probably run away screaming.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 2, 2020)

*lures out the door with shirt*
Thankfully I'm the sort to buy every kind of shirt I have in packs of 5.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 2, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> *lures out the door with shirt*
> Thankfully I'm the sort to buy every kind of shirt I have in packs of 5.


Absolute mad lad


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 2, 2020)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Absolute mad lad


They're all plain, solid color mostly.
I don't really have a lot of shirts with designs.


----------



## Throwaway (May 10, 2020)

cyborgdeer said:


> That is all.



Moths don’t eat cotton, their Larva do.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 10, 2020)

Throwaway said:


> Moths don’t eat cotton, their Larva do.


Maybe they're semi-grownups OwO

If that happened to me, it would be like viewing a pixie except that it's a moth than a fantasy butterfly.
We'll have an enjoyable tea time together and maybe also talk about how to do with my favourite shirt. I got that from BX when I was in military, a symbol that I have withstood the pain and all the other stuffs. >:3


----------



## cyborgdeer (May 10, 2020)

Throwaway said:


> Moths don’t eat cotton, their Larva do.


As someone obsessed with moths, I am aware of this.
I only drew her eating a shirt for the sake of telling a joke.


----------

